
Motorola VP talks about wikis and blogs and why they are so important [podcast] - dpapathanasiou
http://danbricklin.com/podcast.html#danbcast-2007-03-20-21-48-40
======
dpapathanasiou
Food for thought, for those of you not considering the corporate market.

